# Tipping Artists



## Cosplay_dawn (Apr 16, 2017)

I just recently commissioned several pieces of art, and _ all _ the artists I commissioned acted so shocked when I gave them tips. =_= I was previously under the assumption that this was a common practice... but apperientally not?

So I just wanted to ask: what is your experience with tipping artists? If you have commissioned before, did you tip? Why or why not? If you take commissions, how often do you get tips?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 16, 2017)

Tipping culture on the whole is stupid and selfish.
Giving a little extra in thanks is another thing, which is what you did. it's a sweet gesture but by no means necessary which might explain their shock. i sincerely hope that nobody ever EXPECTS a tip from art commissions, just as nobody should expect tips from waiting tables, hair dressing, driving, etc.

if you charge fairly and pay employees properly, there would be no need to guilt customers into tipping.


----------



## Cosplay_dawn (Apr 16, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Tipping culture on the whole is stupid and selfish.
> Giving a little extra in thanks is another thing, which is what you did. it's a sweet gesture but by no means necessary which might explain their shock. i sincerely hope that nobody ever EXPECTS a tip from art commissions, just as nobody should expect tips from waiting tables, hair dressing, driving, etc.
> 
> if you charge fairly and pay employees properly, there would be no need to guilt customers into tipping.



I completly agree. No one should ever _ expect _ a tip and its disgusting that some industries pay their employees less then what they should expecting them to get tips.

But at the same time, I was always taught that tipping was a sign of appreciation. I tipped these artists because I love their art and Im thankful that they are willing to do a commission for me _AT ALL_. I donno. I guess what Im trying to say is I thought it would be more common in the artist realm. >.>


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 16, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Tipping culture on the whole is stupid and selfish.
> Giving a little extra in thanks is another thing, which is what you did. it's a sweet gesture but by no means necessary which might explain their shock. i sincerely hope that nobody ever EXPECTS a tip from art commissions, just as nobody should expect tips from waiting tables, hair dressing, driving, etc.
> 
> if you charge fairly and pay employees properly, there would be no need to guilt customers into tipping.


On the bright side since I tip nicely (>= 50%) I get service that saves me money with tips included, service that's usually done much quicker than what you expect for the average person and/or a guarantee that what I get is of the highest quality.

It's a nice incentive for them to work hard by exploiting their meager pay


----------



## Zeitzbach (Apr 16, 2017)

I remember I used to undercharge myself and putting a tip thing in the profile hoping to please as many people as possible and they will tip me back in return.
It was a bad move. I was actually really surprised and happy when I got a tip once but for almost every other situation, it feels bad to work because I know I'm under cutting myself. I ended up raising my price to go back to the actual pricing zone and my work life became way better.

Tipping really should not be treated as a mandatory thing to live by. Places in Asia even has "No tipping please" sign because they don't want the waitress/employee to get used to it and start slacking from feeling bad after not receiving tips for awhile.


----------



## ~Lynx (Apr 16, 2017)

> i sincerely hope that nobody ever EXPECTS a tip from art commissions, just as nobody should expect tips from waiting tables, hair dressing, driving, etc.



This is a cultural difference. If you're in the US, you always tip. It's very rude not to tip waitstaff in restaurants in the US, especially since many/most are not paid nearly enough by the establishment they work for. And it's very common to tip hairdressers and others who carry out personal services. If you're in China, on the other hand, you never tip, as it comes off as rude. And of course it varies for other places. 

I expect a tip about 50% of the time but I don't bet on it. Most Americans and some kind + well-off people tend to tip me. Usually it's less than the 15-25% one would tip waitstaff, but it's still nice to get, and I always consider it a gesture of appreciation.

I tip about 50-75% of the time when it comes to commissions (and 100% of the time when it comes to waitstaff and similar). It depends on the amount of money I have on hand.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 16, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Tipping culture on the whole is stupid and selfish.


Is tipping my fedora in appreciation a sweet gesture, though? .з.


----------



## Cosplay_dawn (Apr 16, 2017)

Zeitzbach said:


> Places in Asia even has "No tipping please" sign because they don't want the waitress/employee to get used to it and start slacking from feeling bad after not receiving tips for awhile.





~Lynx said:


> This is a cultural difference. If you're in the US, you always tip. It's very rude not to tip waitstaff in restaurants in the US, especially since many/most are not paid nearly enough by the establishment they work for. And it's very common to tip hairdressers and others who carry out personal services. If you're in China, on the other hand, you never tip, as it comes off as rude. And of course it varies for other places.



That actually makes more sense now. Ive never been aware that it was a cultural thing (me in my American bubble here).


----------



## estiniens (Apr 16, 2017)

Depends on location, like what was said before. In the US it's EXTREMELY expected of you to tip due to people being underpayed. It's not selfish or stupid because people literally cannot survive in America without it (see: waitstaff). Because it's such a cultural thing, I don't think it's expected of you to tip artists, but it's a nice gesture either way.


----------



## narutogod123 (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't actually think about tips, if someone gives me a tip I'm happy about it. Usually I don't expect it since I already charge alot of money. I appreciate all of my customers so it doesn't really matter to me if they tip or not.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2017)

The art I have commissioned so far I've given tips on. Not much, but the artist always surprised me with the quality and the feeling that it was worth more, and thus was tipped a bit.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Apr 18, 2017)

My thoughts are that when it comes to receiving a service, tips are usually done when the money paid for the service goes to a larger organization first, instead of paid directly to the person providing the service. This was at least the case when I was hired to shoot a wedding for a photography company. It's probably a bit unusual to receive a tip on art for artists that work for themselves, so to speak.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 18, 2017)

The main reason I have tipped artists a few times in the past (at least twice) is 1) Because they drew me a really good looking piece for free, and 2) I felt like an ass throughout the commission process nitpicking at them to make sure they got details how I wanted, I figured I'd pay them extra for dealing with me


----------



## GReiser (Apr 18, 2017)

As an artist, I've been tipped two or three times and this has been making me curious every time because, well, okay, I drew things for the money anyway, what was so special about those two-three pieces? When I asked, all of them said along the lines of that I've been surprisingly nice when talking to them and they wanted to thank me. I can't say how much UUUUUU~ it was to know, but... is an open, kind manner of talk to your commissioner so rare that I deserve to be additionally paid for this? This is the question.


----------



## McKay&Gray (Apr 23, 2017)

I've never been tipped for a commission (not complaining). I've never done anthro stuff until very recently though and so all my experience is in other spaces. From what I understand it seems way more common place in this community than in others. I'm not certain though by any means.


----------



## TheDeepBlue (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm glad I found this thread! I have a few questions for anyone able to answer. Basically, what is the best way to tip an artist if they don't have a tip jar of some kind? Is there a sending option in paypal that would do the trick? I see that there is a "send a gift" option - would this be what I'm looking for? Or do I need to actually ask the artist to send me an invoice/money request to be able to send them the tip? 

I'm very new to paypal, which is why I ask. There is evidently an option that lets you add a tip when paying an invoice, but I was completely oblivious to it until now. 

Also, would it be weird at all if I sent them a tip before the commission was finished? I fear that I might give the impression that I were trying to rush the artist or something, which I certainly wouldn't want to do. Should I simply wait until the commission is finished before sending the tip?

If anyone would be able to gives me some insight or opinions, I'd greatly appreciate it! Thanks in advance.


----------



## TayMalerei (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't tip because I'm broke most of the time and can barely scrounge up the money for a commission in the first place.  On the other hand, I've also never received tips for any commissions I've done and that doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Cosplay_dawn (Apr 24, 2017)

TheDeepBlue said:


> I'm glad I found this thread! I have a few questions for anyone able to answer. Basically, what is the best way to tip an artist if they don't have a tip jar of some kind? Is there a sending option in paypal that would do the trick? I see that there is a "send a gift" option - would this be what I'm looking for? Or do I need to actually ask the artist to send me an invoice/money request to be able to send them the tip?
> 
> I'm very new to paypal, which is why I ask. There is evidently an option that lets you add a tip when paying an invoice, but I was completely oblivious to it until now.
> 
> ...


 When your sent an invoice there is actually an option to either send them the full amount, or give them the amount and a tip. When Im given their paypal to send money, I personally always use the "send money to friend and family" option, because then YOU take on the fee for the transaction. I personally prefer to take on the fee myself instead of having the artist do it cause then it cuts into their profits. Anyway, when you send the money just tak on the tip. Ex) instead of sending the flat price of $20 send $25 which includes the tip.

Ive also never considered that it may seem I'm trying to rush it by tipping in the beginning. Artists that warn me itll take two weeks before I pay, still take two weeks after I pay. As said in a previous post, I personally tip to show that Im thankful theyll do my commission in the first place.


----------



## TheDeepBlue (Apr 24, 2017)

Cosplay_dawn said:


> When your sent an invoice there is actually an option to either send them the full amount, or give them the amount and a tip. When Im given their paypal to send money, I personally always use the "send money to friend and family" option, because then YOU take on the fee for the transaction. I personally prefer to take on the fee myself instead of having the artist do it cause then it cuts into their profits. Anyway, when you send the money just tak on the tip. Ex) instead of sending the flat price of $20 send $25 which includes the tip.
> 
> Ive also never considered that it may seem I'm trying to rush it by tipping in the beginning. Artists that warn me itll take two weeks before I pay, still take two weeks after I pay. As said in a previous post, *I personally tip to show that Im thankful theyll do my commission in the first place.*



Thank you for the response! I didn't realize that using the "send to friends and family" option places the fee on you. That's actually really good to know! Thank you for pointing that out to me. I'll probably use that from now on, then.

And yeah, like you say, I'm honestly really appreciative that an artist is willing to accept my commission at all, which, for me too, is the main reason I would like to tip.


----------



## McKay&Gray (Apr 24, 2017)

TheDeepBlue said:


> Thank you for the response! I didn't realize that using the "send to friends and family" option places the fee on you. That's actually really good to know! Thank you for pointing that out to me. I'll probably use that from now on, then.
> 
> And yeah, like you say, I'm honestly really appreciative that an artist is willing to accept my commission at all, which, for me too, is the main reason I would like to tip.



I wouldn't recommend this option, just add 3% to your payment if you don't want the to lose out on the transaction fee. As a seller I wouldn't feel comfortable with this, it's a less safe transaction for both parties and I like clean records and invoices come tax time. That may just me though, I might just make sure the artist doesn't have a problem with it (I know I'm a bit on the persnickety side).


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 26, 2017)

I never commissioned anyone before. But If I do I guess the art needs to be way past my expectations for a tip.

I might not be really true on my word with that because I have never done it


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Apr 26, 2017)

I've offered once on a 'free art' post, but they refused to take my money. That was confusing, but I figured 'ok'


----------



## exobiologickitten (Apr 28, 2017)

I haven't commissioned someone yet, but the times I've done commissions and received tips have always been a welcome surprise. I never expect tips - my prices don't take them into account. But if someone is happy enough with my work to tip, then awesome!
For me it's less monetary incentive and a really solid sign that they're super happy with what I've done for them. More of a self-esteem and confidence boost than anything, because nothing tells you "this person loves your work" like them throwing extra money at you for it.

In turn, if I were to commission someone (haven't been able to yet), I think I'd tip them if they were super good to work with and gave me a really exceptional end result. Most artists undercharge too, so that's a factor - if you think someone's art is worth more than what they're charging, pay them the difference.


----------



## Breech_Loader (Aug 19, 2019)

Usually it is a cross between how much they charge and their service. Most commissioners are eager to please.

The market is saturated with artists. Some of them intend to take it on as a career and are just desperate for recognition and charge rock-bottom prices. Thanks to the Internet, why hire an ameteur from America when you can halve the cost with somebody from East Europe who's gone to a university? THAT is when I tip. To tell them "You are worth more than this."


----------

